# Discord JDA Programmierung



## filtastisch (2. Jan 2021)

Hallo,
ich versuche mich hier das erstemal an einem Discord Bot und ich habe folgendes Problem:
er soll, wenn ich "!beatbot" schreibe "Hier alle Befehle: " antworten, und das tut er auch, solange ich ihm privat schreibe, sobald ich allerdings auf einem Server schreibe, antwortet er nicht mehr, hat jemand eine Idee warum?

[CODE lang="java" title="Main.java"]package de.filtastisch.discord;

import de.filtastisch.discord.event.Listener;
import net.dv8tion.jda.api.AccountType;
import net.dv8tion.jda.api.JDABuilder;
import net.dv8tion.jda.api.OnlineStatus;
import net.dv8tion.jda.api.entities.Activity;

import javax.security.auth.login.LoginException;

public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) throws LoginException {
        JDABuilder builder = new JDABuilder(AccountType.BOT);
        String token = "Hier is dann halt der token";
        builder.setToken(token);
        builder.addEventListeners(new Listener());
        builder.setStatus(OnlineStatus.ONLINE);
        builder.setActivity(Activity.streaming("filtastisch","https://www.twitch.tv/filtastisch"));
        builder.build();

        System.out.println("Bot gestartet!");
    }
}[/CODE]

[CODE lang="java" title="Listener.java"]package de.filtastisch.discord.event;

import net.dv8tion.jda.api.events.message.MessageReceivedEvent;
import net.dv8tion.jda.api.events.message.guild.GuildMessageReceivedEvent;
import net.dv8tion.jda.api.hooks.ListenerAdapter;

import javax.annotation.Nonnull;

public class Listener extends ListenerAdapter {

    @Override
    public void onMessageReceived(@Nonnull MessageReceivedEvent event) {
        String[] args = event.getMessage().getContentRaw().split(" ");
        if (args[0].equalsIgnoreCase("!beatbot")){
            event.getChannel().sendTyping().queue();
            event.getChannel().sendMessage("Hier alle Befehle! ").queue();
        }
    }
}[/CODE]


----------



## Nicolex3 (13. Jan 2021)

Hei, versuch das mal in deinen Code einzubetten.

```
TextChannel channel = event.getTextChannel();
channel.sendMessage("Hier alle Befehle! ").queue();
```


----------



## zVerox (3. Jun 2021)

filtastisch hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich versuche mich hier das erstemal an einem Discord Bot und ich habe folgendes Problem:
> er soll, wenn ich "!beatbot" schreibe "Hier alle Befehle: " antworten, und das tut er auch, solange ich ihm privat schreibe, sobald ich allerdings auf einem Server schreibe, antwortet er nicht mehr, hat jemand eine Idee warum?
> 
> ...


GuildMessageReceivedEvent


----------

